

Steve Job's Yacht - Venus - gorans
http://mashable.com/2012/10/28/steve-jobs-yacht-revealed/

======
joezydeco
So the Dutch shipyard crew finishes an 8 or 9 figure yacht (that you know
_had_ to be not as easy as a regular 8 or 9 figure yacht) and they get handed
a $25 iPod and a thank you note written in English?

That kind of came off as tacky. Or a fitting summary of Jobs' career.

~~~
kyro
Or you made an incredibly stupid leap of logic and forgot to consider the fact
that these guys most likely are employed by a company that compensated them
for their work throughout the months or years that it took to build the ship.

Think of it like you bringing out food and drinks for construction workers
fixing your roof.

~~~
joezydeco
If you were fixing the roof of a $100,000,000 mansion and the owner comes out
at lunch time and hands you a warm can of Wal-Mart Cola, what would you think?
See dagw's comment above.

~~~
jtbigwoo
I've done yard work and demolition for a few very rich people and I was always
appreciative when they came down with drinks--most didn't do anything other
than hide out upstairs and wait for us to leave. If someone had come down with
WalMart Cola, I probably would have thought, "I can't believe this guy owns a
chain of restaurants and still goes to Wal-Mart to buy soda."

~~~
blaines
Exactly, look at it this way... How many yachts did they make WITHOUT getting
a thank you note?

------
snogglethorpe
The funny thing is that the sum seems _less_ than the parts here—nothing looks
really all that bad in isolation[+], but as a whole it's awkward and
unbalanced, looking like unrelated pieces sort of crammed together as an
afterthought. Utterly without grace.

I wonder what Apple's industrial designers think about it...

[+] Aesthetically, mind you; judging from comments on other sites, the hull
shape is not so good for an ocean-going vessel...

~~~
indiecore
So you're saying that it's an aesthetically pleasing piece of work that while
functional isn't the absolute best you can get? Sounds like Apple products to
me. (I wonder if this'll kick off a big yacht buying trend?)

~~~
snogglethorpe
No; please read what I wrote again.

------
jerrya
I would like someone to confirm that is Steve Job's Yacht and that he was
involved in the design process.

That yacht seems the antithesis of a Jobsian yacht.

Ostentatious. Gaudy. A landlubber's office complex on water. Features and
design that would make it difficult to handle on water.

Dysfunction follows form.

~~~
dagw
_Dysfunction follows form._

You're assuming the primary function of a yacht is to travel quickly and
gracefully through a wide variety of waters. While some hold that view, other
believe the primary function of yacht is to be an awesome office, apartment
and party space that can be moved between the St. Tropez and Monaco harbors.
This boat seems to fulfill latter function perfectly.

------
jasonkolb
I think his love of minimalist Bauhaus design really shines through here. Not
my cup of tea, but then I like furniture in my house, too :)

I remember reading his bio and wondering what this looked like--apparently it
was his last big personal project that he was trying to get done before he
died. It looks very Jobs-ian to me, kind of like a Star Trek spaceship landed
in the water.

------
BenoitEssiambre
Am I the only one who sees this?:

<http://imgur.com/jdEEx>

------
backprojection
I don't really care; people can do whatever they want with their money,
_obviously_. But I am kind of surprised Jobs owned/commissioned a yacht. I
always figured owning a yacht was an abject status symbol, and that somehow
Jobs tried to be 'above' these things. meh

------
tapan_pandita
Slow news day apparently ...

------
timc3
That is quite the eyesore, with a complete lack of any emotion or inspiration
and it has what looks like an Apple store inside.

------
VBprogrammer
I think it probably says something about my eye for design that I prefer the
megayachts which look more like cross-channel ferries (Le Grand Bleu and
Octopus) than the god awful fibreglass gin palaces.

~~~
zalew
I prefer powerboats, but the Abramovich's megayacht was awesome. afair aside
of heli landings it had a powerboat inside and anti-missile protection. this
Jobs' one looks like an ugly office building.

------
xradionut
As a Navy vet and a technical guy, I wouldn't mind seeing the actual specs on
this beast. As a sailor, I'd rather crew on a ship designed more for
performance than luxury.

~~~
deadsy
Not an expert, but I'd be worried about those hull windows around the bow
getting broken as you plowed through waves. Maybe the boat is more of an Apple
III than an iPhone.

------
Aardwolf
It looks like something I'd accept if it were given to me as a gift, but to me
personally wouldn't be worth the purchase with my money.

The front looks a bit weird.

------
zalew
#12 7 points by gorans 2 hours ago

#13 141 points by Pwnguinz 15 hours ago

how does it work?

~~~
gus_massa
Originally the formula was: (points-1)/(hours+2)^1.4 , but pg changes it
whenever he wants, so the "gravity coefficient" is now different from 1.4.

You can read detailed analysis of the (published) formula in 2009 in
[http://www.arcfn.com/2009/06/how-does-newsyc-ranking-
work.ht...](http://www.arcfn.com/2009/06/how-does-newsyc-ranking-work.html)

And there are a lot of secret coefficient corrections, for example the number
of flagging that the submission received and the number of comments (if it has
too many comments, it is too polemic and it is pushed down.)

If we use the 2009 formula we get

    
    
      Points(P)  Time(H)  (P-1)^.8/(H+2)^1.8
            7        2        0.3457
          141       15        0.3177
    

that gives the ordering you saw.

~~~
zalew
tx!

"if it has too many comments, it is too polemic and it is pushed down." well,
this is surprising.

------
JanezStupar
To me it looks like an Imperial Star Destroyer.

------
orenmazor
boat aside, I'd love to see more about the instrumentation on the bridge with
those imacs…

------
earnubs
The upper section, is that an iPad mini stacked on an iPad?

~~~
breckenedge
I'd have to be a first-gen iPad with the rounded back. Top kinda looks like a
Mac Mini from the front, but that diminishes in the other views.

